#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  18 Jarig meisje

## GM1

nog steeds op zoek!

----------


## khalid1988.

heey lijkt me leuk om jouw te leren kennen ...wat is je afkomst is maar een vraag

----------


## GM1

......

----------


## khalid1988.

ik wacht op je nnummer

----------


## GM1

up....

----------


## Hbiba*ISA

Good luck zou ik zo zeggen!  :blij: 

En das een goeie ingesteldheid; je lover die tegelijk ook je beste vriend is. In een relatie moet er niet enkel plek zijn voor romantiek, maar heeeeeeeel veel plek voor goeie babbels, wederzijds respect, vertrouwen, goed kunnen praten en luisteren met/naar elkaar, elkaar steunen en vooral veeeeeeel lachen met elkaar  :blij: 

Je bent elkaars partner/minnaar/best friend en DAT maakt een relatie zo mooi. Geniet ervan meid!

----------


## GM1

> Good luck zou ik zo zeggen! 
> 
> En das een goeie ingesteldheid; je lover die tegelijk ook je beste vriend is. In een relatie moet er niet enkel plek zijn voor romantiek, maar heeeeeeeel veel plek voor goeie babbels, wederzijds respect, vertrouwen, goed kunnen praten en luisteren met/naar elkaar, elkaar steunen en vooral veeeeeeel lachen met elkaar 
> 
> Je bent elkaars partner/minnaar/best friend en DAT maakt een relatie zo mooi. Geniet ervan meid!


Precies! Jij begrijpt me.

Als ik er 1 vind natuurlijk hahaha.

----------


## Hbiba*ISA

Ja hoor  :blij: 

En ja, als je er geen vind... een goeie vriend is ook altijd welkom toch? En je kan met een jongen gerust een even goeie vriendschapsband hebben als met een meisje. Toen ik je leeftijd had kon ik met mijn mannelijke vrienden beter praten dan met mijn vriendinnen...

----------


## GM1

> Ja hoor 
> 
> En ja, als je er geen vind... een goeie vriend is ook altijd welkom toch? En je kan met een jongen gerust een even goeie vriendschapsband hebben als met een meisje. Toen ik je leeftijd had kon ik met mijn mannelijke vrienden beter praten dan met mijn vriendinnen...


Jaaa je hebt helemaaal gelijk!!

Ik vind jongens vrienden veel chiller dan dames! Daarom heb ik ook staan goede vriendschap of..

----------


## Hbiba*ISA

Yessss indeed. Weet je wat het is tussen dames? Natuurlijk niet altijd,maar valt wel vaak voor hoor... jaloezie. Heeeeeel veel jaloezie.  :verward:  Daar hou ik niet van. 

Je bent een leuke meid dus er kruist wel iemand je pad, daar ben ik zeker van.

----------


## GM1

hahah wat lief !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Hbiba*ISA

Ja eh, that s my name  :tong uitsteken:  haha ... lief hm

Hoe gaat ie, meid, alles kits?

----------


## GM1

Hahah jaa gaat goed! En met jou dann ??

----------

